# toads out tonight



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

It's been a warm day here in the East of England with rain after dark. Driving home this evening I noticed there were toads crossing the road everywhere. I had to drive on both sides of the road to get around them all. On returning home my son and I went out with a big bucket and collected as many as we could from the road and placed them on the other side out of harms way. Unfortunately a number of them had already been run over, however we felt we had done a small bit to help them on their way. It was also nice that other car users stopped to allow us to clear the road before they drove off.

So if you have ten minutes or so to spare, grad a big bucket and go out to help them cross the roads. Don't forget your high visability jacket


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

good work!

i have seen a toad walking along my local high street. there was no water near where it had come from nor in the direction it was going. it seemed happy enough, so i left it to it.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Its great this time of year when its milder and wet, this is my pond tonight


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The frogs in Lancashire havent even spawned yet so I think it will be a while before the toads arrive


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

yep, we did the same thing last night. we have a large lake just up the road, where they all breed, so there were hundreds of them out. unfortunetly many were already dead, and even worse, a few had been hit in the back end but not killed, so I had the job of finnishing them off, however most we managed to collect and take to the bank for release.





























amough them were also a few frogs making the same journey.










one who didn't quite get the idea of release!



















intrersting note: the males are so obsesed with finding and catching a female that they will lituraly grab anything that moves, to the point that letting them go was more a case of waiting for them to let you go!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

:flrt:

excellent work.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

well done thats great work
theres a huge golf course by me with lakes on and volunteers collect toads every night this time of year off the roads, but if you go down any of the lanes that surround the golf course in the day the amount of squashed toads is unbelievable even with the volunteers, sad really how many do get killed on the roads each year


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well done, its good to know that theres people out there to lend a hand:notworthy:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

richie.b said:


> well done thats great work
> theres a huge golf course by me with lakes on and volunteers collect toads every night this time of year off the roads, but if you go down any of the lanes that surround the golf course in the day the amount of squashed toads is unbelievable even with the volunteers, sad really how many do get killed on the roads each year


We've been up at the Celtic Manor these last 3 nights, 914 Thursday, 1303 Friday, 285 tonight. That's just the ones on the roads though.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt Harris said:


> We've been up at the Celtic Manor these last 3 nights, 914 Thursday, 1303 Friday, 285 tonight. That's just the ones on the roads though.


Thats realy good Matt, what a difference between Friday night and tonight.
Thats one good thing the celtic manor has done for Newport is massively increased the population of toads, before they built the golf course you would have to go up wentwood to see that amount of toads crossing the road.
Keep up the good work:notworthy:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Great work everyone.
I seem to recall years ago a proposal to create underpasses on some busy amphibian routes. Did this ever happen and was it effective?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Get ya toads out
Get ya toads out, 
Get ya toads out for the ladsssss,
Get ya toads out for the lads!




Sorry, couldn't help myself :lol2:


----------



## tigress44wm (Nov 23, 2008)

*frogs and toads*

how very lovely, keep up the toady work


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

I love toadies, :no1: well done everyone. I have, many times slammed on the brakes and hazards and helped them out of danger (don't forget to check which way they are travelling 'cos it'll really :censor: 'em off if they have to cross the road again) Seriously though don't put yourselves in danger but help them if you can, they can live for such a long time if given the chance.


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

i just had a little froggy friend tryin to get into my kitchen :flrt:


----------

